# Photoshop plugins



## m-rush (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi every one

I am new in MAC so i seek for your help in this issue

I have PS CS4 Ext and i have problem when putting new plugins to the photoshop

so your help is appreciated thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 8, 2009)

Great, we'd love to help.

So... what problem?  What plugins?  What version of OS X?


----------



## m-rush (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the last version of Mac new macbook 

and plugins hispot plugin 

thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like that should go in the Plugins/Filters folder in your Photoshop app folder.
Doesn't it show up in the Photoshop filters?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2009)

Where did you get the plug in files from? If you've put them in the right place on your mac and they don't appear, then they are probably pc files. Where have you placed them?


----------

